# Why does everyone love Chrome bags so much?



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is the answer:









Flew to a business mtg, and took my computer in the Soma. 
TSA agent (after checking my ID and ticket): "Hey wait, come back here."
Me (thinking "WTF?"): "what?"
TSA: "Just come back here."
(I go back)
TSA: "Wow, that's a cool bag. Wow, that's got a cell phone holder too, cool. OK, you can go."

I get on the plane, and the flight attendant comes out from between seats.
Flight attendant (pointing at the buckle button): "Oooh, that's cool."
Me: "Thanks" (meanwhile I'm thinking "don't push that button!").
FA: "I like that."
Me: "Thanks."

I get to the meeting (late, due to the airline's delay).
Work dude: "Whoa, that's a cool bag."
Me: "Whatever you do, don't push the button." 
WD: "It looks like a seat belt."
Me: "It is, see" (while opening the buckle).
WD: "Wow, that's so damn cool."

Moral of the story- people love the Chrome buckle.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

That is very true. I can also attest to how enamored people get with it. As long as you have the stability strap hooked up, poking the buckle isn't as much a hassle. 

I like the durability and how easy it is to pull tight or loosen. So it has that over my tiny Crumpler.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Back when I first bought mine in college I had just gotten back from a rough day at work and the grocery store. My Metro was loaded with a couple weeks worth of stuff including some bread.

My jerk roommate appears in the kitchen before I can take it off and pokes the button. The bag swings back and falls upside down on my loaves of bread. I proceeded to beat him with them after inspecting their new shape.

Everybody loves the buckle.


----------



## velokat (Mar 23, 2008)

I have three different types of Chrome bags and everyone always compliments them. The boys at Chrome are really cool and I think everyone should have a chrome bag...and have you seen their shoes?


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Chrome bags are cool cause all my friends have them and its the greatest thing to piss them off by pushing the button!


----------

